# Servlet/JSP und OSGI



## hans-sonny (7. Jul 2014)

Hi Leute 

wie kann ich Servlets oder JSPs die ja auf einem Tomcat laufen mit OSGI koppeln was ja eigentlich apache felix braucht?


----------



## JavaMeister (7. Jul 2014)

Keine Ahnung...


----------



## hans-sonny (8. Jul 2014)

jemand anderst vielleicht?


----------

